

Ask HN: Review my startup - free organic traffic for mvps, betas and startups. - gtardini

The Beta Network is a free cross promotion network whose aim is to provide a way to organically increase your traffic and (validated) learning, by means of automatically interlinking your beta landing page or Minimum Viable Product website to others in the same ecosystem of yours.<p>It works like this:<p>1)You create your ad ( or partnership, as i prefer ) through our very simple form and you submit it. <p>2)Embed the js code in your webpage and choose where you want the ad to appear. <p>3)In 24 hours your ad will be approved ( the network is non exclusive, and unless your content is really crappy or obscene your ad won' t be rejected ). <p>4)Every time a visitor clicks on the link inside an ad displayed on your website you earn a credit from the website the link was pointing to ( it owes you a click ). <p>5)Since you are the creditor and the other website is the debtor, the network promotes your ad until you get a click back.<p>The idea is fairly simple and i was inspired by the awesome work made by the guys at Applifier, a cross promotion network for mobile and social games. What we want to build is a way for people (especially developers and wannabe entrepreneurs) to immediately take advantage of the ecosystem in which they are operating even if they are located in a place where the startup community is not present in the territory, getting initial exposure for their early stage products so that they can get validated learning and customer insight.
I like to think of it as a way of "automating partnerships", partnership meaning that i promote you since i know you' ll promote me and we will both benefit from this. 
It’s especially geared towards mvps and beta pages, since it’ s not always easy for them to reach decent ( or even minimum ) traffic and this leads to a lack of information, which is the worst thing that could happen to a freshly started company. Our mantra is “alone we fall, united we stand”.<p>Following the Lean Startup methodology ( awesome book, by the way ) I decided to release a MVP early, without it being perfect or anything near perfection.<p>What is important for us at this stage of development is learning and getting constructive feedback. You can find the network at http://betainsight.com<p>Thanks a lot for the attention and the aforementioned feedback.
======
md1515
I think it is a great idea. Your homepage looks a bit bland, but your
description of the content in the above post is quite good.

Not sure how you will monetize and I would encourage you to NOT monetize (for
a while). Instead, perhaps you can create a tool that will just be really
useful. It seems useful enough anyway

------
e1ven
How is this different than <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LinkExchange>?

~~~
gtardini
Even if the idea of link exchange is not new at all as you are pointing out,
betainsight is different for several reasons: it' s fast, no crappy or spammy
websites, geared exclusively towards the startup community and aims to really
promote parterships. As i wrote in the description the itself network is still
in its mvp stage, but I' m planning to add social features to make cooperation
easier between the subscribers and collect feedback from visitors. As it is
now it could be a nice feature for all of those startups posted on websites
such as betalist to boost their traffic by means of interlinking to each
other.

